# deer



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

ok i have a roast and a tender but dont know what to do with it...whats the best way to cook it????


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

you can cook the tender the same way you would cook a pork chop,slice it the desired thickness and either bread it and fry it or marinate it,(italian dressing works great)and grill or broil it. As for the roast,you will need to add some fat to get it more tender.I used to cut slits in it across the top and stuff bacon in them.As the bacon cooks the grease will saturate the meat.Then cook it like a roast.Just remember that deer meat has no fat whatsoever and will cook alot faster than a beef roast,keep an eye on it.The same with the tender cook slow and not as long as a pork chop.You cant really mess up deer meat unless you cook it too long or too fast.Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*deer meat*

Do a search for cooking venison. Most top chefs say that venison should be served medium rare. It dries out if cooked any more than that.

I take the tenderloin and cut it up in 3-4 inch pieces. I then put on a dry rub of whatever you like. Then wrap it in bacon. Place it in a oven on 450 for about 10 minutes. Then cut the heat back to 300-325 until it is done the way you like it. 

For the roast I buy one of those large tin foil pans and put a little water and 2cans of cream of mushroom soup in the pan with the roast. Cover with foil. Cook it on 250 until it is about half done. Baste as often as you can with the soup. I then cut up potatos, carrots, mushrooms and celery and place in the soup. Cook until the potatos are done. Enjoy. If you like it a little warm put some hot sauce in with the soup.

Darin


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

rosemary thyme basil oregano salt pepper stick it on the grill i like mine rare theres plenty of ways to cook tenders but thats my favorite way i like to keep it simple


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

My favorite way of using the tenderloin is to cut it into medallions, then quickly saute in either garlic butter or rosemary butter.

You can find details of the recipe, along with other ways of preparing venison, on my web page: http://www.the-outdoor-sports-advisor.com/venison-recipes.html

As has been mentioned, venison---which has so little fat as to make no never mind---can overcook very quickly. So watch your cooking times and temperatures. Above all, keep in mind that it is not the same as beef. If you cook it as if it were it will be too well done. 

Enjoy!


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

*gotta add the soy...*

Try a fine chopped Jalapeño, 1/4" slice of an onion fine chopped, 2 heaping table spoons of fresh shreaded ginger, 1 heaping table spoon of sugar and 2/3 cup of soy sauce in a ziplock bag for 4 hours. dump the entire contents of the bag in a frying pan and cook to your liking. I usually do the back strap cut into big toe sized chunks... served over rice of course...


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres one from the son of a lifelong Jeagermeister? [his Pop was the town guy who hunts the game] in upper regions of Austria. 
Soak 1 TBLS of loosely crushed dried Green Peppercorns in a small amount of tap water.
Using the Rear Hind quarter or Tender sliced into cutlet about pork chop thickness. Like 1/2" inch. Place between 2 sheets of Glad wrap and pound with a meat Hammer to soften. Salt and Pepper and extremely light dredge of flour. Now you must crush or grind roughly, Juniper berries. Enough to to coat however many pieces. I do it with a rolling pin with the berries in a paper towel. Do not put these suckers in your coffee bean grinder, they have a mean toe jam. Also begin preparing your starch and or veggie for the meal. Asparagus is good, And your starch. Could be potatoes or Yams. A wild long grain dark rice perhaps with saute'ed? exotic mushrooms served over them. Seems to go good with the sauce below. Wild rice takes almost an hour to cook read the instructions if this is your choice.

Before cooking the main you must prepare the reduction, which I would imagine is an entirely different thread. Traditional reduced beef stock made from real bones and reserved. In a seperate iron skillet with high end Olive oil add diced shallot, fresh thyme and rosemary. Strain your peppercorn pieces and add. When it sizzles, add the beef stock cubes. As it melts, add whatever Cabernet you plan to drink. Once blended add cold chips of real butter for a good shine on youre sauce. Be careful not to scald.

Into the other heated skillet add the same high end Olive oil and when hot add your coated deer pieces. Do not overcook. Serve with all the ecoutrements and ladle your 4 star sauce over the meat and long grain rice w/ wild mushrooms. She takes time but she is worth it. Enjoy.
PS No jug wine on this one.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

cook venison with your favorite beef recipes except remember to not over cook it.... I like to take my t-loins and will cut a hole in the middle the entire length and put green onions, garlic, a little oliveoil in the cavity... basically stuff it. Marinade in terryaki sauce for a few hours in the fridge the put on the grill and sear quickly 3-5 min a side. If I am cooking a roast I will slow cook in a crock pot for several hours with taters and such till it falls apart... season as you wish

I also will cook a neck roast in a brown and serve bag for several hours. since it is very hard to remove all the nasty fat from a neck before cooking, place the neck on a rack inside the bag so it doesnt sit in the juices. you can serve as is or my fav. is to then strip the meat off the bone... it will fall apart easily when cooked thorough and then make venison BBQ sandwiches by mixing a sauce with the meat and cooking in a crock pot with onions and peppers

mmmmmmmm good


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I have the original Herter's "Bull Cook and Authentic Historical Recipes and Practices", from 1960. It's a pretty entertaining recipe. Keep in mind, he wrote this the way men cook, so it doesn't sound like a normal recipe. Here's what George Leonard Herter has to say about a Venison roast. If you can get your hands on one of these cookbooks, it's well worth it! In my earlier days, I bought a ton of fishing stuff from the Herter's catalog!:

"This is the way the old jack pine savages ate their deer roasts, and there has never been a method developed half as good.
First, select a good piece of either rump, round or standing rib for best results. Trim off all of the skin, fibers, and fat and when I say all of the fat I mean every speck. Work it out of the meat with your fingers if necessary. Deer fat is not good to eat and its taste spoils the taste of the meat.
Make a formula enough to cover the roast of 1/2 vinegar and 1/2 water, a tablespoon of salt for every quart of water and eight bay leaves and eight whole cloves if you have them. Leave the roast stand in this liquid for 24 hours. Take the point of your Bowie or Bull Cook Knife and run it into the meat every square inch to leave the liquid penetrate. Remove and drain off the liquid penetrate. Remove and drain off the liquid. Rinse lightly in cold water and dry off with a cloth. Put the roast where it is cold or in the freezer for an hour or two until the meat is cold and firm. Salt and pepper the roast well.
Get a piece of beef suet from your butcher and some bacon. Cut both in pieces about 3 inches long and one-fourth to a half inch thick. Take your Bowie or Bull Cook Knife _(I guess he sold these)_ and push the point of it down into the top of the roast, then push foward on the knife blade making a an opening in the back of it. Push the pieces of suet and bacon down into the meat as far as you can. Do this once to every square inch of the roast. It takes a little practice to get the knack of this. Now, lay strips of bacon on top of the roast completely covering the top. Then place in a roasting pan.
Put about one fourth of an inch or so of water in the bottom of the pan. Roast in a slow oven 325 degrees F. until done. Do not overcook as overcooked venison is tough and dry. Baste frequently with juice from the bottom of the pan and keep the level of juice up to a fourth of an inch or more. If necessary, add more water. It will take about 25 minutes or more per pound to cook your roast.
Venison has a bad tendency to be too dry. It must be cooked with plenty of suet and bacon to correct this. Salt pork works well too but the suet and bacon much better. Dry venison is very tough and has a goat like taste. You can roast onions, carrots, celery, potatoes and rutabagas with your roast if you desire. Roasting vegetables with the venison helps to keep it from drying out.
Always serve venison on a hot plate as it gets tallowy when it is cool."


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

i always put my roasts in a in a crock pot cut a few slits into the meat and slide some garlic cloves inside put the meat in the crock pot add potatoes carates and oniones with 2 packs lipton onion soup mix into the pot at water till it covers the meat and cook on high for about 5to6 hours about 20 minutes befor done add some raw mushrroms and its done!
for the loin i cut it about 1 inch thick and flour and fry it perfect for watching the race and drinking beer


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Backstrap.*

Keep it simple and easy. Use a long fillet knife and cut into the center of the loin and hollow out a section. Stuff with sausage, wrap in alum. foil and put on grill.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

usually the Mrs slices it about 1/4" thick and at a slight angle ... bread it and simmer it and add onions ... yummy ... I also cube it into 1" squares and use them to make kabobs ... yummy ... you can do the same with the roast ... or cut it into steaks and cook anyway you want ... I usually make jerky out of the roast ... but my favorite deer meat is smoked and chipped ... damn good eatin there ... make some gravey and drop it in there and pour over biscuits ... yummy ... or hey canned deer meat is hard to beat also ... cube it also to 1" chunks and add a teaspoon of salt and one beef bullion cube for a quart jar ...


----------

